# Jaguar XJS - sports conversion on a budget...can it be done?



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Where-about in NZ are you?


----------



## Letroizef (Jun 3, 2014)

Duncan said:


> Where-about in NZ are you?


Hi Duncan, I'm up in Auckland...but keen to extend the net to wherever if necessary to pickup good tips and parts


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
We will have to forgive you for being a Jafa,

Once you have motor and controller - then you need the expensive part
Batteries!
There is no way round that
a very small pack (like the one I am using) will set you back ~ $3000 and will only give a short range - 30Km

Is this doable??
(This is a minimum - a "normal pack" will be three times that)


----------



## Letroizef (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote 
"We will have to forgive you for being a Jafa"

HeHe! Thanks much appreciated... 


Yep, keen to talk about batteries at a later stage. That's going to be an interesting and long conversation /knowledge exchange in itself.

For the moment need to focus on the motor. Comments from anyone regarding kw needed and any hot tips on sourcing them (used ones) in Auckland very welcome. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nabla_Operator (Aug 5, 2011)

Letroizef said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Step 1 = Find a motor !


I did not start with the motor, but the area/volume available for batteries. You seem have much area = low battery height for a lot of kWh = a high voltage level and low current. In case of a small car: Not so many square feet, you want heigh batteries = low voltage with high current. 
(1) stick in all the batteries that you want, (2) determine voltage level, batt charger, BMS, (3) find a motor and accompanying inverter. Motor can/ will be made to your spec / NTC / KTY / encoder...

Good luck; post here your preliminary parts list with your open issues.

paul


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

I just recently started looking at doing a jag as well, an xj6 series 1 or 2. Looks like we're in the same boat almost, although i live in Aus. There are 2-3 previous builds involving jags, one I think is an xjs. 

I wanted something pretty sporty also and had thought of using a Kostov 13 but my reading to date suggests an 11 would be sufficient with a larger battery pack (more volts). I've read other builds by people building sporty bmw's and similar size cars which are similar or slightly lighter than the jag. they seem to be getting good numbers. I'd love a 0-100km/h in about 6seconds, but depends if my wallet can make that happen. range 100km and max speed 110km/h. 

I keep thinking like its a petrol engine, larger = more power, which is true to an extent but the power comes from the batteries so as long as your motor can handle it, get more volts. Like those ride on kids toys, stock; they go ok, but put a car battery on it and they go like the wind. Obviously I don't mean just get any old 6 inch motor and plug in as many batteries as you can fit in the car, it wont last long, but my reading to date and I may be wrong is that an 11 can handle the weight and probably as much power as I would like


Keen to watch this space. if youre willing lets share any info we get, seems like we have similar plans.


----------



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

itchyback said:


> Keen to watch this space. if youre willing lets share any info we get, seems like we have similar plans.


great to see more Jag conversion! 
I'm currently working on one as well but All the way in Japan! (not many EV conversions here...)
I'm at the stage or starting to order parts(everything but battery).


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Letroizef said:


> Quote
> 
> Yep, keen to talk about batteries at a later stage. That's going to be an interesting and long conversation /knowledge exchange in itself.


Don't leave the batteries out of your thoughts,
They are bulky and an XJS does not have a lot of spare space,

If you have the car off road and all of the IC stuff removed then its probably time to make some wood and cardboard bits

Motor,
Batteries,

And see where you can put battery boxes

An EV is really simple compared to an IC car - When I was building mine a local guy was building a similar "Lotus 7 type" with a turbocharged toyota engine
He had so much stuff to somehow shoehorn into that car!


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

HiLetroizef

Looks like a great project you have planned and it can be done on a tight budget but you will need to shop around. My conversion has all happened in the last 6 months and has cost around $6000 just buying the pieces I needed as money come to hand. the Donor car and engineering charges accounted for about $2000 of that so $4000 for motor, controller, batteries, charger, DC DC converter, 2 contactors, 2 main fuses, voltmeter/ammeter and shunt, adapter plate/coupling (needed modification) cable, lugs, inertia switch, emergency cutoff, potbox, vacuum pump and reservoir, low vacuum switch, and smaller fuses and holders. I still have certification charges ahead of me which may be about $900. The motor and controller I bought off trade me for $1500 out of an existing conversion and I was able to modify the coupler and adapter to suit my vehicle but the machine work from an engineer still cost $500. I did try to find forklift motors and I would contact scrap metal yards and forklift repair companies to see what you could find. at the moment on trade me are 2 existing conversions one complete and one partway done that could be worth looking at as you also get a number of other bits and pieces with it. there also is a separately excited electric vehicle motor as well. Other than that though almost all my other parts have come from America or China. EV works in Australia have some quite good prices and information as well although I never dealt with them. I found NZ has such a small market that even with shipping and taxes it was cheaper to buy overseas unless I was able to buy secondhand from another enthusiast. if you spend less than $400 including freight from overseas there are no customs or GST charges. I also got a paypal account which gives you some protection when buying overseas although I haven't had any problems with my overseas purchases. and I got a US mailbox with youshop from NZ post to make shipping a bit cheaper. Most of my purchases were with Ebay, Amazon, or Aliexpress although I did deal with two chinese companies directly which entailed numerous very polite emails but ultimately I was happy with the outcome. Shipping was generally 2 to 3 weeks. I also have found this forum invaluable for answering all my design and implementation questions.

feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions.

Cheers
David

*
*


----------



## Letroizef (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey guys,
Thanks for some very useful replies and great to see the thread active.

@Itchyback yes agree let's stay in touch. Definitely similar requirements. 

David, thanks for some good tips. Yes have been keeping eye in Trademe. Actually today got confirmation from a forklift dismantler near Hamilton that they have electric motors available. I'm heading down that way Friday next week. Will see what's available, take some photos and post them here for recommendations. Hopefully they have 9 to 11 inch options available. 

Good to see a few Jag conversions, especially happening in 3 countries simulateously


----------



## Letroizef (Jun 3, 2014)

Just been to the forklift yard. They had this motor... Any knowledge, suggestions or comments from the experts? Cheers guys


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi,
That might well be a good choice of motor, rated 10Kw at 48v is good, but can't really see much else!

What's the diameter, length, shaft type? Can you get a picture of the com? and the rating plate without all the crap on it!?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
I think that is a Hitachi - just like mine!
You will want to keep the brake on the end
Not as a brake but because there is a lovely spline adapter in it

If it is like mine it will have splined shafts at both ends (both same splines)
Will weigh about 102Kg

I used the spline adapter - just made up a disc to adapt to a propshaft - dead easy

With the weight of an XJS you will probably want to keep the gearbox

The com end plate is located on a register - to advance it I just took the end plate off and drilled/tapped some new holes


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Have a look at this - is this your label?

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=105694&highlight=duncan#post105694


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

Nice, i've been reading through the 200 pages of 'using a forklift motor' thread. think this might be a reasonable option and upgrade later. 
curious about the size of it, how many inches?

Also, if you made this motor 144v would it then be 30kw?

There are three forklift wreckers near me, i might give them a call tomorrow or monday and try and make a time to visit them. 

Can anyone direct me to info on how to 'advance the timing', that thing you have to do when you put more volts in the motor.


----------



## Letroizef (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi All,

OK I've bought the motor. Yes it is the same as Duncan's 10KW Hitachi from forklift. I ended up paying $300....so hopefully not too bad.

So next step for me is to find a controller for cheap that can handle the power. Am of course bearing in mind Paul and Sabina's DIY openrevolt controler but just wondering if I can get my hands on a used 2nd hand controller for about the same price without having to spend ages building it myself. Definitely looking to get 144 Volts and as many amps as possible.


Any suggestions where I could look for options? Or does anyone have an old controller they are not using anymore and keen to sell? 

Thanks again.

Letroizef


----------



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

any progress with the build??


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is someone on FaceBook that has converted a Jaguar:

https://www.facebook.com/EpicCarConversions/

Geo


----------

